
How do you manage complex projects? - dood
More specifically, what tools or systems do you use for stuff like mapping/designing systems, planning, research, notes...?
======
DanielBMarkham
Model.

In UML.

Use whatever tool works for you. I like Enterprise Architect. Lets me break
apart any kind of complex problem, whether it's components, hardware, logical
structures, rule systems, etc. Plus it's programmable so I can take some of
that design work and translate it into working code quickly.

A lot of guys, especially in start-ups, don't get modeling. They think you're
trying to plan too much. The trick is to model quickly and at a high
conceptual level. That gives you your organizational structure (within 20% or
so) to manage complexity. You can still code and adapt quickly. If you over-
plan (or model), however, you limit your options and force a lot of decisions
up front which might could wait for later. That's counterproductive.

------
gibsonf1
We use integrated project management/ task/action management/ workflow
management /content & contact management : <http://www.streamfocus.com>
(public launch in the near future)

------
sanj
By hiring someone who has management talent.

I'm not talking about the people that biz schools churn out -- I'm talking
about people who can actually manage projects.

They're incredibly rare. And gifted.

And once you work with one, you'll realize that all of the project management
tools out there are crutches for people without the talent. Weak, floppy,
minimally useful crutches.

For the record, I do NOT have this talent.

~~~
jraines
I've worked under someone like that and the tools he used were . . . a
notebook, a pen, and a highlighter. (It wasn't a software project, but it was
complex)

